# 95 Ford 250 Dual Suspension Any Good?



## Jimbo (Sep 27, 2003)

I have a 95 Ford 250 4x4, and I just got a new Fisher MM2 for it. After I bought the plow, I found out that Fords with dual suspensions are not good for plowing because you can wack out the front end alignment easily. Does any one have any first hand experience or opinions on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

We had a 96 with the same front end. 460 motor, 9' Meyer. We installed a pair of 3" helper springs in the front end to raise it. This truck mainly pushed snow, got some summer driving. Never had a problem with it. We really liked that ol truck! I'd have another.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

They're called Twin Traction Beam(TTB) axles, I had one and will never touch another truck that has one. The left side axle housing cracked where the U-bolts wrapped around it, and I just barely made it home before it collapsed. Found out this is a common problem with them.

At the very least you ought to get some Timbrens under there, won't prevent the cracking but will help to keep the alignment where it's supposed to be.


----------



## drobson (Oct 22, 2002)

Pelican, just had the same problem with my '95 F250. The crack in the case. Didn't realize it was cracked because the U bolt was hiding the crack. Ended up getting it welded, hopefully it will hold, didn't want to shell out to replace it, but might end up doing it if I can find a good used one around.


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 27, 2003)

Drobson AND Pelican,

how many miles were on the truck when they cracked?

Mine has 81,000, doesn't look like it was ever used for plowing before.

Hopefully it will hold up for a year or two more.

Thx.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Mine had about 60,000. I had it welded, but it broke a second time about 2 weeks later. Cross your fingers drobson. I converted the truck to monobeam


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 27, 2003)

How costly was it to convert to mononeam?


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

Our truck had 175624 miles exactly when we traded it off. It had engine problems but never had the problem with cracked front end. We had a Traction Loc in the front end. We would have kept it but several events led up to its demise. I recently saw it going down the Hiway. This truck got abused. Maybe it came from a good batch.


----------



## Waterchikn (Dec 19, 2000)

I have the same problem with my 250
Jimbo, if you do a search on f 250 suspension you will find some
disscouraging news. I have had no luck with it and soon will replace the truck.
I have also heard of the same front end on the same truck lasting
for a long time. Maybe its just the majority of the trucks with the
major problems and a few might last longer.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Cost me about $2200 total, axle and associated parts. My labor


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Keep a close eye on it.Like mentioned above the cracks may be hidden by the u-bolts for the leaf springs.Check the bolts that go into the driver side of the pumpkin to make sure they are tight.If they come loose it will break pretty quick.

Get a set of Timbrens as well.

I would also look at a monobeam conversion if it starts to give you any problems.


----------



## drobson (Oct 22, 2002)

Jimbo, mine had over 160K on it. A lot of hard miles, but I still wouldn't expect that to happen.


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

I'm confused why are you guys converting it into a 2WD ??? WHy not get a dana 60 solid axle out of an F350 or 450 to swap in... I have the dana 50 HD front end in my F250 and it eats up ball joints , every year.. 2 more.. ughhh.. and tires, it has a hunger for tires too... One of these days I will convert it to the dana 60 , just dont hve the money right now..


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I think the term Monobeam is referring to a solid front axle,or 4WD,not 2WD.


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

Cause isnt a monobeam or I beam a solid beam with just spindles on either end , used in the front end of vans and trucks that are 2wd.. No actual axle shafts in these beams....


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Actually your correct.The Monobeam is used on 2WD.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

My boss had an 86 F250 with the same problem this spring and the the truck is still sitting there (PoS). 170K on it and not a lot of work. Another TTB problem is my sister's 89 F150. The front tires wear real bad on the inside corner. The rest of the tire looks fine. Now she actually wore one down so it doesn't hold air. It has the coil springs with the two shocks set up. The I beams aren't cracked. It is 4wd and the ball joints feel tight. It squeals going around corners at pretty slow speeds. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*Time for a positive*

If I were to choose all over again, I would have opted for the solid axle F-350. Sure, the TTB has its problems, My problems have been more along the line of u-joint replacement every year and uppers and lowers every 3 years. I have not cracked the housing (yet). I love my truck. It does a great gob in the snow. I may not plow as much as the rest of you guys but I have pushed some insane piles with it and have felt confident every snowfall.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dillyolboy _
> *My boss had an 86 F250 with the same problem this spring and the the truck is still sitting there (PoS). 170K on it and not a lot of work. Another TTB problem is my sister's 89 F150. The front tires wear real bad on the inside corner. The rest of the tire looks fine. Now she actually wore one down so it doesn't hold air. It has the coil springs with the two shocks set up. The I beams aren't cracked. It is 4wd and the ball joints feel tight. It squeals going around corners at pretty slow speeds. Any ideas?
> Thanks *


The truck has a bad camber problem.It could be that the springs have sagged,or the traction beams are bent.They are known for bending.You can get alignment sleeves which can correct the problem until they bend some more.The sleeves locate the upper ball joint stud in the knuckle to adjust camber.


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

I also think the tire wear problem with the TTB is just inherent to the design of the arc of motion of wheels through the suspensions travel. The wheels move in such a way in travel that the outside of tire has most contact while suspension is travelling down, and vice versa.. Not like with GMs where they have upper and lower a arms or control arms that orient the wheel in a more level fashion... Alignments do help but dont solve the uneven tire wear problem completly. I find myself buying 2 new tires every 2 years which is about 30K miles for me...


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

Wyldman ? Whats that L.M.V.M. stand for ???


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Licensed motor vehicle mechanic.I also have by truck,bus,coach,and diesel tickets as well.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 9, 2003)

I have owned several Fords with TTB fullsize and small pickups
regular tire rotation, correct air pressure and proper alignment will cure most TTB tire wear problems. I have had several sets of tires right to the wearbars with very even wear across them.

without the 3 items above your tires will wear funny gaurenteed.

Dean


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

WOW... Wyldman.... You have to be licensed and certified in Canada.....Wish they did that here and for landscapers too...


----------

